# What themes does Aokp support natively?



## Infiltrator (Oct 15, 2013)

I am a guy that doesn't like to add additional launchers on my phone, so I'm curious what themes are supported "natively" and whether or not I can install icon packs without additional apps as well.

Thank you!


----------

